# Husqvarna 372XP vs 372XPW



## Jtheo (Jan 31, 2011)

Is there a noticeable difference in power between these two saws?

I would be using a 24 inch bar on southern yellow pine. All of my hardwood is 20 inch and smaller.

Thanks for your advice guys.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 31, 2011)

The XPW has a little more torque. If I were looking to buy a new it would be the XPW.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 31, 2011)

Exactly. Just it may be
hard finding a brand new XPW now.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes there's difference in torque for sure.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 31, 2011)

You would probably be better off buying a Jonsered 2171 before none of them are left.


----------



## Evan (Jan 31, 2011)

both very good, buy wichever you see on the shelf first


----------



## WACutter (Feb 1, 2011)

*Yes*

Yes

I don't know about the new strato XPW (71cc's). The old, non strato 75cc has a noticeable bump in torque over the old 71cc XP. I find it really close to a stock 460, but smoother. If you can find a new one, grab it. Mine usually wear a 28" bar, but a 32" works as well. 

It is one of my favorite saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2011)

Originally the xpw was just about a wrap handlebar and larger standard dawgs, but around 2005/2006 they started using the 75cc engine in them. :glasses-cool:

It really is wrong to just use xpw to designate the 75cc ones, as older xpws are 71cc.......:soldier:


----------



## barney34 (Feb 1, 2011)

the xpw eats more fuel then the xp


----------



## Jtheo (Feb 1, 2011)

I ordered a 372XPW from my local dealer today. The distributer said it would ship the middle of this month.

CAD strikes again........


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 2, 2011)

barney34 said:


> the xpw eats more fuel then the xp



That is logic, if it is a 75cc one.

I believe that most of the original 71cc xpws were used by those that they were designed for (west coast loggers), and mostly are wore out by now. The 75cc ones were "discovered" by others (because of the cc difference), and many of them may not be submitted to the same hard use.......

What many forget is that the xpw carries quite a weight penalty vs. the xp, regardless of the cc.


----------



## wyk (Feb 2, 2011)

I have used both. I own an 04 372xp. But since it is a PNW version, it came with the dogs and the wrap. Using a buds newish xpw is what made me decide to buy it. The 75cc XPW pulls a lot like a 460, and feels like it weighs a bit less fully loaded than the 3/4 wrap 460 in my hands, but I haven't put them on a scale. His xpw feels identical to my full wrap xp in weight. Buried in wood, the 460 and the xpw also feel similar. My 372xp feels a tad less torqy than the xpw and the 460 with a dp. Completely stock without a dp on the 460 and the 372xpw actually felt slightly stronger than the 460 I used - both were well broken in. However, my 046mag with the dp certainly pulls stronger than my 372xp when buried in maple with a 28" bar. But not so much that I want to keep it. It's for sale. After a few hours on an 046 and an xpw, you start to appreciate the better av. In pine, they are close as makes no difference to me. 

So a tad lighter, better AV, I prefer the full wrap to the 3/4, seems to handle better, and I prefer the bar mount set up, so I made the change.


----------



## ChipMonger (Feb 2, 2011)

Jtheo said:


> I ordered a 372XPW from my local dealer today. The distributer said it would ship the middle of this month.
> 
> CAD strikes again........



Are you sure? i havent heard of any dealers having XPW's left, just the new X-Torqs. If the dealer you speak of has XPW's then you found a little pot of gold lol :glasses-cool:


----------



## formula_pilot (Feb 2, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> That is logic, if it is a 75cc one.
> 
> ...
> ................What many forget is that the xpw carries quite a weight penalty vs. the xp, regardless of the cc.


 
Wouldn't the weight difference be negligible if the 372XPW (75cc) is wearing a 3/4 wrap and small dawgs, like a 372XP?


----------



## Jtheo (Feb 2, 2011)

ChipMonger said:


> Are you sure? i havent heard of any dealers having XPW's left, just the new X-Torqs. If the dealer you speak of has XPW's then you found a little pot of gold lol :glasses-cool:



Husqvarna still shows the 372XPW on the USA web site, so that leads me to believe that some are in stock and unsold..

Of course web sites can be wrong, but the distributor did tell my dealer it would ship the middle of February.

Still, until it comes in, I have to wonder...But I do have a backup plan, and if I do not get one, well I do have a 372XP and a 365 that could be converted.

Then there is the 576XPW. Maybe I just got a bad case of CAD.


----------



## The Count (Feb 2, 2011)

yes,but is it W heavier ?
:monkey:


----------



## WACutter (Feb 2, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> That is logic, if it is a 75cc one.
> 
> The 75cc ones were "discovered" by others (because of the cc difference), and many of them may not be submitted to the same hard use.......
> 
> What many forget is that the xpw carries quite a weight penalty vs. the xp, regardless of the cc.


 
The ones I see are getting the same use and abuse as the original 71cc XP/XPW's.

As far as a weight penality, it is not much. I weighed them quite a while ago, when I still had a 71cc half wrap, and I want to say it was maybe a 6 to 8 oz. difference (just bigger dogs and the additional aluminum in the wrap bar. Side by side using them, I felt no discernable difference.


----------



## ChipMonger (Feb 2, 2011)

Jtheo said:


> Husqvarna still shows the 372XPW on the USA web site, so that leads me to believe that some are in stock and unsold..
> 
> Of course web sites can be wrong, but the distributor did tell my dealer it would ship the middle of February.
> 
> ...



I think CAD is more like it lol. Good luck with the saw. Im having a bit of a mutant built myself.


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya know guys, I just wish that during the time that the 75cc xpw was being made, that Jonsered would have had a 75cc version as well....could have been the 2175?..


----------



## The Count (Feb 3, 2011)

hillbilly22 said:


> Ya know guys, I just wish that during the time that the 75cc xpw was being made, that Jonsered would have had a 75cc version as well....could have been the 2175?..


 
one of my Husky dealers never heard of XPW. either that or he was insulted by me asking and he played dumb.
either way he played it so well, I think he`ll never be able to snap out of the character.


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 3, 2011)

The Count said:


> one of my Husky dealers never heard of XPW. either that or he was insulted by me asking and he played dumb.
> either way he played it so well, I think he`ll never be able to snap out of the character.


 
Im with you count, I dont think this cat will ever snap out of it either.....


----------



## huskydave (Feb 3, 2011)

The Count said:


> yes,but is it W heavier ?
> :monkey:


 
yes but not by much, as stated less than a pound. I own a 372xp but never tried the xpw.


----------



## The Count (Feb 3, 2011)

sometimes "HEAVY" to me equals Quality.
compare a heavy wrist watch to a light one.
sometimes light lead your thoughts to plastic...
not the case here though...


----------



## wyk (Feb 4, 2011)

formula_pilot said:


> Wouldn't the weight difference be negligible if the 372XPW (75cc) is wearing a 3/4 wrap and small dawgs, like a 372XP?


 
The xpw, at least around here, comes with the larger clutch cover as well as the dogs and the wrap. Even so, I didn't notice a difference between one and my wrap + non large clutch cover(which clears chips just fine) on my 372xp.


----------



## trackstw (Feb 9, 2011)

*372xpw*

UP NORTH in oregon most of our local dealers still have lots of them... but they aint cheap selling them...the 2004& newer saws were built for falling fir in oregon/washington & were 71cc just like the other 372s in 2008&newer they come in 75cc&full wrap bar... but the hp rating only went up to 5.4 from 5.3 due to epe settings factory its very hard to tell the difference in fir/pine wood less than 30"
stuff as the saw dont spend alot of time in the cut as it should be with this much saw ANY 372XP you can get will be more than needed for small pine w/24" bar


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 9, 2011)

*trackstw*

That's an awesome saw lineup ya got there!
I like Orange too!


----------



## cowroy (Feb 19, 2011)

What would be a good bargain on a 372xpw new, or slightly used? I am trying to narrow down between an ms460 and a 372xpw. I have as much dealer support either way. I just need a bigger saw. Every time I have been to the woods lately I have needed a 24" bar and it just gets old having to make two cuts with the 346xp.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 19, 2011)

cowroy said:


> What would be a good bargain on a 372xpw new, or slightly used? I am trying to narrow down between an ms460 and a 372xpw. I have as much dealer support either way. I just need a bigger saw. Every time I have been to the woods lately I have needed a 24" bar and it just gets old having to make two cuts with the 346xp.


 
Id guess they sell for 800+ new, but think there getting hard to find. Not trying to talk you out of an XPW, but if 24'' is all your wanting to pull a regular 372xp will do that.....and there a little cheeper and easier to come by.

Where bout you at in east TN?


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 19, 2011)

A good deal on a new one is less than $750. A used one I wouldn't want to pay over about $550. I would buy new for no less than that difference.


----------



## cowroy (Feb 19, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Where bout you at in east TN?


 
In east Knoxville just a couple miles from the COOP. I tried like you know what to make it to the gtg and had to work that Saturday:msp_angry:. It would have been a great way to get to know a lot of people on here that live in and around the area, but just couldn't make it happen. I don't care whats goin on, when the next one rolls around I will be there.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 19, 2011)

cowroy said:


> In east Knoxville just a couple miles from the COOP. I tried like you know what to make it to the gtg and had to work that Saturday:msp_angry:. It would have been a great way to get to know a lot of people on here that live in and around the area, but just couldn't make it happen. I don't care whats goin on, when the next one rolls around I will be there.


 
I know how that goes.I was gonna say if you were closer I have a 372xp you could try and see if it suited you. I dont know for sure, but I think Terry was talking about having another gtg in 4 or 5 months. If you havent bout by then you can run it at the gtg.


----------



## cowroy (Feb 19, 2011)

That sounds great!


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 19, 2011)

ive got a 372xp,372xpw,ms460,ms660 you can come over and try them all out and see what suits you some are even for sale lol


----------



## cowroy (Feb 19, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive got a 372xp,372xpw,ms460,ms660 you can come over and try them all out and see what suits you some are even for sale lol


 
Wow what an offer! Hopefully I can get up your way sometime! One of the biggest reasons I want a bigger saw is cause I have an uncle that helps me cut firewood and every time someone makes positive comments about my saws (that he runs the whole time while I split by hand and load) he says "Huh! There aint a Husky out there that can out do a Stihl of the same size". I am not brand loyal and around here dealer support is about equal all the way around. The only big Stihl he has ever ran (and it was just for a little while) was a 046 and he bases all his opinions on this one saw. He has an MS250 and ever since he ran my Husky 350 for the first time (about a month ago and we have cut every weekend since) he has not started his Stihl since. He just runs the 350 outa gas and grabs the 346xp, runs it outa gas and by this time I have more fuel and oil in the 350 and it goes back and forth from one to the other. If I could get a good deal on a MS460 I wouldn't hesitate to get one, but I have had really good service outa my Husky's. I have never run a big saw so it would definitely be nice to try one out before I spent money. Thanks for the willingness to help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 20, 2011)

formula_pilot said:


> Wouldn't the weight difference be negligible if the 372XPW (75cc) is wearing a 3/4 wrap and small dawgs, like a 372XP?



I don't think Husky makes a 3/4 wrap, but if the handlebar, dawgs and air filter set-up is the same, I believe the weight is pretty much the same. The differences are small anyway, but you may notise a difference if they all "pull" in the same direction....:msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 20, 2011)

trackstw said:


> UP NORTH in oregon most of our local dealers still have lots of them... but they aint cheap selling them...the 2004& newer saws were built for falling fir in oregon/washington & were 71cc just like the other 372s in 2008&newer they come in 75cc&full wrap bar... but the hp rating only went up to 5.4 from 5.3 due to epe settings factory its very hard to tell the difference in fir/pine wood less than 30"
> stuff as the saw dont spend alot of time in the cut as it should be with this much saw ANY 372XP you can get will be more than needed for small pine w/24" bar



The power rating of the 75cc version actually varied a little, between 5.4 and 5.6 hp - some obvious misprints blurred the picture further.....:msp_laugh::msp_laugh:

Max hp specs are just a small part of the "picture" anyway.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 20, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Wow what an offer! Hopefully I can get up your way sometime! One of the biggest reasons I want a bigger saw is cause I have an uncle that helps me cut firewood and every time someone makes positive comments about my saws (that he runs the whole time while I split by hand and load) he says "Huh! There aint a Husky out there that can out do a Stihl of the same size". I am not brand loyal and around here dealer support is about equal all the way around. The only big Stihl he has ever ran (and it was just for a little while) was a 046 and he bases all his opinions on this one saw. He has an MS250 and ever since he ran my Husky 350 for the first time (about a month ago and we have cut every weekend since) he has not started his Stihl since. He just runs the 350 outa gas and grabs the 346xp, runs it outa gas and by this time I have more fuel and oil in the 350 and it goes back and forth from one to the other. If I could get a good deal on a MS460 I wouldn't hesitate to get one, but I have had really good service outa my Husky's. I have never run a big saw so it would definitely be nice to try one out before I spent money. Thanks for the willingness to help, I really appreciate it!


 
With a 350 and 346 there, I wouldnt want to pick up a ms250 either.LOL

Terry's got some fast saws....


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 20, 2011)

The Count said:


> sometimes "HEAVY" to me equals Quality.
> .......



On saws it also can mean thick plastic or aluminum, instead of magnesium, or just bad (often bulky as well) design - there are no general rule, you have to study each "case"! :msp_biggrin:


----------

